# to strap or not to strap...



## bugman (Dec 10, 2014)

I've been against using any kind of wrist lifting straps because ive always wanted to build crazy hand strength. 

I know that I'm no power lifter like most of you but I'm now shrugging 5×12 @315.  My grip is done at the end.  I am physically able to do more but I can't grip it. 

My question is, should I use wrist straps or stick at this weight and continue with trying to build hand strength?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 10, 2014)

Work on your grip more. Unless you're dead lifting crazy weight, I don't see the need of them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 10, 2014)

grip strength is very important to work on..I do use straps for certain lifts like the bb shrugg...It helps me get a few more reps in after my grip is dead


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2014)

It's about priorities. if you want big traps they will help you shrug more and make the traps ability to keep contracting the limiting factor rather than grip.

Not using them though helps build up the forearms CNS and manhood.


----------



## bugman (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks. I did buy a pair just in case.  Grip strength has always eluded me.  My dad could dam near carry a piece of 4"steel casing  in a farmers walk.


----------



## snake (Dec 10, 2014)

Bug,

Straps have their place. Since a chain is only as strong as its weakest link, take out that link. If you're shrugging for traps use them to get the last little bit out of your traps on that last set.

As for dead lifting, well this will not be received well but do the same. When people fail out on the DL, you see the grip released. That's not always a factor of grip strength, it can be a time problem. The longer you hold the weight the sooner the weak link will break. Trust me, that's not a popular statement around power lifters.


----------



## bugman (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice everyone


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hook grip.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 11, 2014)

I like using them. Im not about a death grip as its pretty damn good already. I work my forearms too but the straps help when Im getting burnt out and cant hold that bar anymore. I like using them more for back


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2014)

I've always felt I get a better back workout with straps. I can pull more with my elbows and focus just on my back. I like versa grips.


----------



## MustangDX (Dec 11, 2014)

I use hook straps for my back/trap workouts. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ironknot (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm coming back from a bicep ? and I think the problem was finger tip grip on pull downs, using hooks for back now. Just wouldn't risk grip and stretching for reps.


----------

